# 2006 Nissan Quest radio display and rear camera display dosnt work anymore?



## Carlover123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello, I have a 2006 Nissan Quest and the radio display as well as the display for the rear camera stopped worked for some reason. Bought a new cluster and installed it, after the installation everything worked fine but after several start ups both radio and rear camera displays stopped working. Radio works, climate works but no display. Would anyone have any idea what might have caused this? Thanks.


----------

